# Civ VI for Switch



## thaddeus6th (Nov 23, 2018)

This confounds me.

I'm a PS4 player. I would like to play a Civ game. Apparently this isn't possible. It isn't even possible for Xbox players, whose system is backed by the same chaps who make the majority of PC software.

Yet, somehow, it's possible for a far weaker system that has no connection to PCs at all. 

.....

I'm not mad, because, excepting Civilization Revolution, which is to the Civ series what a boiled egg is to a cake, I haven't played a Civ game since II in about 1998. But I am perplexed. This is obviously technically possible. Yet it doesn't happen.

Why is this? Have I missed something?


----------



## Bugg (Nov 24, 2018)

I'll definitely be getting this on Switch, maybe at Christmas.  Can't be bothered spending hours on the pc these days so the ability to pick it up and play it on the go is just too enticing.

Plus on the Switch it has touch screen control, something the other consoles can't do.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 24, 2018)

Used to love Civ Rev - hated the new version


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 24, 2018)

Jo, what's the new version? I have a copy of it for the PS3, I think.

Bugg, maybe... that is a difference but I still don't get why it's out for the Switch and not the PS4/Xbox One.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 24, 2018)

thaddeus6th said:


> Jo, what's the new version? I have a copy of it for the PS3, I think.
> 
> Bugg, maybe... that is a difference but I still don't get why it's out for the Switch and not the PS4/Xbox One.



VII is on App Store, I think


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 24, 2018)

App Store?!

.....

I don't even have a mobile. App Store, indeed! It might as well be laser tag on the Moon.

Hmph!

*returns to small cavern on isolated island in the North Sea*


----------



## AlexH (Dec 7, 2018)

Maybe the Switch touchscreen makes it easier to port from using a mouse and the touchscreen iOS version.


----------



## AnnWanges (Feb 26, 2019)

Couldn't get used to Civ VI, returned to Civ V, cuz I find it way convenient to play


----------



## SilentRoamer (Feb 26, 2019)

Civ II is the best IMO. 

"Hawk Party Derails attempted Senate interference" - I will have my Nuclear Winter!


----------

